# Fluke Opener



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Just read the latest weather forecast for Saturday:

FRI NIGHT...NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 3 TO 6 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS OR TSTMS. .SAT...NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 7 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS OR TSTMS. .SUN...NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT DIMINISHING TO 10 TO 15 KT AT NIGHT. SEAS 4 TO 7 FT SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FT AT NIGHT.

Sounds like fishing the back bay is the ticket, but the Fish-N-Fun won't be going out in T-Storms. So far this season has been a bust all the way around... Bad weather and cold water all the way. Is it to early to root for the Fall Blitz?


----------

